# Affinity for Canada... :-)



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

As I started to watch Episod 10 (great job, again, @TrevP & @Kennethbokor !!) I was reminded of all these wonderful stories I heard from my mother growing up, since she spent 5 wonderful and formative years in Toronto during WWII!

While I am very fond of the US (lived there twice since the age of 18... Plus my wife is from Ohio), I do also have a true affinity for Canadians as a result of this!

Thank you so much for making this such an enjoyable experience and for energising us all ( pun intended! ) through this community of enthusiastic reservationists, in North America, yet also around the world!!

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Mike! 

Just doing our part for the thousands of reservation holders around the world to give them a gentle place to hang out and talk all things Tesla and EV. 

Enjoy it as much as you can because I think we're going to experience an explosion of members and posts once the cars start deliveries. I won't be able to keep up! 

I have tons of video topics planned for when the car arrives so I expect to be doubly busy on that front too!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> Just doing our part for the thousands of reservation holders around the world to give them a gentle place to hang out and talk all things Tesla and EV.
> 
> ...


Sounds precious, Trev, don't forget, us Europeans, surely someone goofy like me who waited until 10/10 to reserve, are likely to be at least 9-12 months behind you before we get our car... So we'll need all the support you can give us... as well as the occasional test drive at the local store...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Way to go, Canada!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800951234752577537


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Ontario, where I am, shuttered our coal power plants years ago. We have quite a number of wind power farms but also nuclear power as well as natural gas power plants. Solar is also growing fast too. 

Not perfect but we haven't had smog days in Toronto like we used too in the summer.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hopefully this can be looked upon objectively South of the border yet should we hold our breath...?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Way to go, Canada!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800951234752577537


And here is for those of you who don't speak French...! 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...acbac8-b021-11e6-be1c-8cec35b1ad25_story.html


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Good on you Canada!! Let Europe and the rest of the world follow!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Canada !! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803938126523666432


----------

